# Dry & Raw mix?



## taxlover (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi all,

I've had GSD my whole life but never thought about raw food until recently. I just got a Czech GSD puppy and was thinking about mixing Raw & Dry food...what are the pro's and cons? Should I not mix them? Would I still see the benefits of RAW diet even if I supplement with dry some days?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are two different thoughts on mixing. 

1. don't do it, they digest at different rates (this doesn't really make sense to me since if you feed raw bone with meat those will also digest at different rates)

2. Do it. It's all fine and no proof it causes issues

Personally, if I were going to do it, I would make them different meals


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

https://therawfeedingcommunity.com/...s-kibble-may-actually-digest-faster-than-raw/


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I give her kibble in the morning and raw at night. Works well. I fed it mixed years ago and it also went well. Do whatever works.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I feed mine kibble with ground meat mixed with it. They get plain kibble in the AM. Then at their PM feeding I grind up lean beef and mix it in with the kibble and feed. All of my dogs have done well on it.


----------



## taxlover (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks!!! I would love to do 100% raw but I am an accountant and during busy season its gonna be very hard for me to prep the meals :/


----------



## taxlover (Nov 24, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> I give her kibble in the morning and raw at night. Works well. I fed it mixed years ago and it also went well. Do whatever works.


I would probably do the same... is 2 months old too soon to start RAW?


----------

